

My humble tribute to Zed Shaw : The first 50 Python scripts later - romymisra
http://www.romymisra.com/50-scripts-later/

======
romymisra
I'm a beginner in programming. I think there are lot less resources in
programming for beginners. Zed Shaw's Python tutorial is amazing. I will
highly recommend it for anyone who starts programming regardless of Python.
What are the best resources you have come across?

------
abyssknight
I read this after seeing the retweet from Zed. If you haven't checked out
Learning Python the Hard Way, you should. I consider myself a decent,
experienced developer and this tutorial was awesome. I learned things about
Python that you just can't learn anywhere else. It's the details that really
make this one the best.

